# Name 192 countries



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

i missed 84


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

80 remain!!!
You forgot:Antigua and Barbuda, Armenia, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Barbados, 
Benin, Bhutan, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Brunei, Burkina Faso, 
Burundi, Cambodia, Cameroon, Cape Verde, Central African Republic, 
Comoros, Costa Rica, Croatia, Cyprus, Democratic Republic of the Congo, 
Djibouti, Dominica, East Timor, El Salvador, Equatorial Guinea, 
Eritrea, Ethiopia, Fiji, Gabon, Georgia, 
Greece, Grenada, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, Guyana, 
Iceland, Jamaica, Kiribati, Kuwait, Kyrgyzstan, 
Lebanon, Lesotho, Lithuania, Madagascar, Malawi, 
Maldives, Malta, Marshall Islands, Mauritius, Moldova, 
Montenegro, Namibia, Nepal, Nicaragua, Palau, 
Papua New Guinea, Philippines, Qatar, Republic of the Congo, Rwanda, 
Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Samoa, Sao Tome and Principe, 
Seychelles, Sierra Leone, Solomon Islands, Sri Lanka, Suriname, 
Swaziland, Tajikistan, The Bahamas, Togo, Tonga, 
Trinidad and Tobago, Uganda, Ukraine, United Arab Emirates, Vanuatu...

Didnt know how to spell many countries in english, i had 1 minute left!!!


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Couldnt spell Cambodia, Cameroon, much in the Carribean, Republic of the Congo, Bosnia, Palau, Moldova...many more:S

Forgot: some arab mini states, caucasian countries, african horn,


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

the spelling problem is mine too....i could have done many mooooore!

the second time i tried i left 60...!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Getting there...
60 missing.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

3tmk said:


> How are you supposed to write democratic republic of the congo or saint vincent and the grenadines!
> The problem with this game is that they want exact titles so it's complicated.
> And did anyone notice there was no Taiwan (Republic of China) on the list?


There isn't Hong Kong (SAR) too but I'm not sure if it's part of the United Nations group thingy.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Is Vatican a country?


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

86 remain, i think i did it pretty well for been a first timer at this game.


----------



## KGB89 (Feb 16, 2006)

3tmk said:


> How are you supposed to write democratic republic of the congo or saint vincent and the grenadines!
> The problem with this game is that they want exact titles so it's complicated.
> And did anyone notice there was no Taiwan (Republic of China) on the list?


I wasted a good minute trying to spell "Taiwan". "Cote D'voire" took up a decent amount of my time too.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

63 left but I wasted loads of time trying to get places like 'Democratic republic of congo' and 'saint kitts and nevis' right. Missed some really obvious ones out too.

To be blunt its more of a typing test than anything else


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

101 left.. well the spelling is a big problem because i have to translate from greek to english.. as for strange thinking.. i forgot canada!!! and whole australia!!! but remembered of Chad and Togo.. well it is late so goodnight...!!!


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

MuddyZehbra32 said:


> ugh. that game pissed me off, because i knew so many, but i couldn't frickin spell anything. i got 97


same here, my language is not English :S I didn't knew that Bhutan had an "H" in English. :S 93 remaining. nice game I couldn't spell those countries that end with "...tan"


----------



## IlEstAndré (Nov 14, 2006)

I got 117 countries, depends how fast you type


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

90 left. Wow I didn't realize I was so ignorant.


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

GreyX said:


> I was short 99 countries. I wasted too much time trying to spell long, complicated names and therefore missed easier ones.


I've improved to 59 remain...but i missed easy ones like Greece, Belgium and Vietnam this time.:rant:

third try...42 remain


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

MuddyZehbra32 said:


> ugh. that game pissed me off, because i knew so many, but i couldn't frickin spell anything. i got 97


lol..same here:lol:


----------



## Mikejesmike (Jan 20, 2007)

I got 86 remaining and when I feel pressed for time I tend to forget.Also I couldn't spell a few.Here's what I missed.

Albania, Angola, Antigua and Barbuda, Armenia, Austria, 
Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Barbados, Belize, Benin, 
Bolivia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Burkina Faso, Burundi, 
Cameroon, Cape Verde, Central African Republic, Comoros, Cyprus, 
Democratic Republic of the Congo, East Timor, Ecuador, Equatorial Guinea, Eritrea, 
Fiji, Gabon, Ghana, Grenada, Guinea, 
Guinea-Bissau, Guyana, Iceland, Jordan, Kenya, 
Kiribati, Kuwait, Kyrgyzstan, Lesotho, Liberia, 
Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Macedonia, Malawi, Maldives, 
Mali, Marshall Islands, Mauritania, Mauritius, Micronesia, 
Monaco, Mongolia, Montenegro, Mozambique, Myanmar, 
Namibia, Nauru, Palau, Papua New Guinea, Philippines, 
Republic of the Congo, Romania, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, 
Samoa, San Marino, Sao Tome and Principe, Senegal, Seychelles, 
Sierra Leone, Singapore, Solomon Islands, Suriname, Swaziland, 
Syria, Tajikistan, Tanzania, The Bahamas, Togo, 
Tuvalu, Uganda, United Arab Emirates, Vanuatu, Zambia, 
Zimbabwe, 

Surprised I missed Austria,Bulgaria, I wasn't sure how they wanted the whole Bosnia thing spelled,Iceland,Mongolia,Jordan, couldn't spell Liechenstein,kuwait, lithuania,romania,Syria and the United Arab Emirates which I just said UAE

Here's what I got-
Afghanistan, Algeria, Andorra, Argentina, Australia, 
Bangladesh, Belarus, Belgium, Bhutan, Botswana, 
Brazil, Brunei, Cambodia, Canada, Chad, 
Chile, China, Colombia, Costa Rica, Croatia, 
Cuba, Czech Republic, Denmark, Djibouti, Dominica, 
Dominican Republic, Egypt, El Salvador, Estonia, Ethiopia, 
Finland, France, Gambia, Georgia, Germany, 
Greece, Guatemala, Haiti, Honduras, Hungary, 
India, Indonesia, Iran, Iraq, Ireland, 
Israel, Italy, Ivory Coast, Jamaica, Japan, 
Kazakhstan, Laos, Latvia, Lebanon, Libya, 
Luxembourg, Madagascar, Malaysia, Malta, Mexico, 
Moldova, Morocco, Nepal, Netherlands, New Zealand, 
Nicaragua, Niger, Nigeria, North Korea, Norway, 
Oman, Pakistan, Panama, Paraguay, Peru, 
Poland, Portugal, Qatar, Russia, Rwanda, 
Saudi Arabia, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Somalia, 
South Africa, South Korea, Spain, Sri Lanka, Sudan, 
Sweden, Switzerland, Thailand, Tonga, Trinidad and Tobago, 
Tunisia, Turkey, Turkmenistan, Ukraine, United Kingdom, 
United States, Uruguay, Uzbekistan, Venezuela, Vietnam, 
Yemen,


----------



## Mikejesmike (Jan 20, 2007)

KGB89 said:


> I wasted a good minute trying to spell "Taiwan". "Cote D'voire" took up a decent amount of my time too.


I spelled ivory coast.


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

76 countries remain...damn it wouldn't accept congo, so i tried democratic republic of congo..correct answer was democratic republic of THE congo...pff
and who knew colombia was spelt with two o's

that was fun.


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

Taiwan is not a real state that is why. you can call it a nation, but is it not a universally recognized state. (way to be rebels Central America, some of Africa and Pacific, and the Vatican)


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

I was beezin over bahamas. According to the game you had to write THE BAHAMAS. :lol:

46 countries remain


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Taiwan is not a country ?
Brunei is not a country ?


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ but i knew that vatican was in the UN!!!


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

i thought vatican was a UN member but it's only an observer...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

That's only 3.125 seconds for a country! Now I'll test myself, I hope I won't have to go pee in the meantime.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

45 contries remain. Meh, that's just too little time!

*You forgot:*Angola, Antigua and Barbuda, Barbados, Botswana, Burkina Faso, 
Burundi, Cameroon, Central African Republic, Chad, Cuba, 
Djibouti, Dominica, Dominican Republic, Equatorial Guinea, Gabon, 
Ghana, Grenada, Guinea-Bissau, Haiti, Ivory Coast, 
Jamaica, Kenya, Kiribati, Lesotho, Liberia, 
Malawi, Marshall Islands, Mauritius, Micronesia, Mozambique, 
Nauru, Palau, Paraguay, Republic of the Congo, Rwanda, 
Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Samoa, Sao Tome and Principe, Solomon Islands, 
Swaziland, The Bahamas, Tonga, Trinidad and Tobago, Uruguay, 

*Named so far:* 
Afghanistan, Albania, Algeria, Andorra, Argentina, 
Armenia, Australia, Austria, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, 
Bangladesh, Belarus, Belgium, Belize, Benin, 
Bhutan, Bolivia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Brazil, Brunei, 
Bulgaria, Cambodia, Canada, Cape Verde, Chile, 
China, Colombia, Comoros, Costa Rica, Croatia, 
Cyprus, Czech Republic, Democratic Republic of the Congo, Denmark, East Timor, 
Ecuador, Egypt, El Salvador, Eritrea, Estonia, 
Ethiopia, Fiji, Finland, France, Gambia, 
Georgia, Germany, Greece, Guatemala, Guinea, 
Guyana, Honduras, Hungary, Iceland, India, 
Indonesia, Iran, Iraq, Ireland, Israel, 
Italy, Japan, Jordan, Kazakhstan, Kuwait, 
Kyrgyzstan, Laos, Latvia, Lebanon, Libya, 
Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Macedonia, Madagascar, 
Malaysia, Maldives, Mali, Malta, Mauritania, 
Mexico, Moldova, Monaco, Mongolia, Montenegro, 
Morocco, Myanmar, Namibia, Nepal, Netherlands, 
New Zealand, Nicaragua, Niger, Nigeria, North Korea, 
Norway, Oman, Pakistan, Panama, Papua New Guinea, 
Peru, Philippines, Poland, Portugal, Qatar, 
Romania, Russia, Saint Kitts and Nevis, San Marino, Saudi Arabia, 
Senegal, Serbia, Seychelles, Sierra Leone, Singapore, 
Slovakia, Slovenia, Somalia, South Africa, South Korea, 
Spain, Sri Lanka, Sudan, Suriname, Sweden, 
Switzerland, Syria, Tajikistan, Tanzania, Thailand, 
Togo, Tunisia, Turkey, Turkmenistan, Tuvalu, 
Uganda, Ukraine, United Arab Emirates, United Kingdom, United States, 
Uzbekistan, Vanuatu, Venezuela, Vietnam, Yemen, 
Zambia, Zimbabwe 


I didn't know there was hyphen in 'Guinea-Bissau'. And my last seconds ended with Saint Vincent and the Gren...


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

I forgot most of africa and the stuff that split from ussr. the rest i didn't know how to spell. I missed 118.


----------



## Mikejesmike (Jan 20, 2007)

We all would've done better if we didn't have the pressure of a countdown on us and if we didn't have to spell everything exactly right.

For example I spelled The netherlands,wouldn't take it,so I did Holland and it still wouldn't take it so I'm wasting time wondering what else the nation is called so I just tried netherlands and got it.

Same with the vatican, wouldn't take it, tried holy see and it still wouldn't take it.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ That's b/c it's not member of the UN.


Btw, try all 245 countries in the same 10 minutes! Ur given less than 2.5 seconds per country! :lol:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*You forgot 61 countries *:Albania, Antigua and Barbuda, Barbados, Benin, Bosnia and Herzegovina,
Botswana, Cape Verde, Central African Republic, Comoros,
Costa Rica, Czech Republic, Democratic Republic of the Congo, Denmark, Dominica,
Dominican Republic, East Timor, El Salvador, Equatorial Guinea, Fiji,
Germany, Grenada, Guatemala, Guinea-Bissau, Guyana,
Haiti, Honduras, Italy, Ivory Coast, Kiribati,
Kyrgyzstan, Latvia, Lesotho, Lithuania, Marshall Islands,
Mauritius, Micronesia, Moldova, Mozambique, Nauru,
Oman, Palau, Papua New Guinea, Republic of the Congo, Saint Kitts and Nevis,
Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Samoa, San Marino, Sao Tome and Principe,
Sierra Leone, Singapore, Solomon Islands, Sri Lanka, Swaziland,
The Bahamas, Tonga, Trinidad and Tobago, Tuvalu, Ukraine,
Zambia, Zimbabwe,


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Do you guys really have so much time on your hands to NAME every single country????? Get out and get yourself some sun, boys! :lol:


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

You forgot(106 countries):Andorra, Antigua and Barbuda, Armenia, Azerbaijan, Bangladesh,
Barbados, Belarus, Belize, Benin, Bhutan,
Bosnia and Herzegovina, Botswana, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Cambodia,
Cameroon, Canada, Cape Verde, Central African Republic, Chad,
Comoros, Denmark, Dominica, Dominican Republic, East Timor,
Ecuador, Equatorial Guinea, Fiji, Gambia, Ghana,
Grenada, Guatemala, Guinea-Bissau, Guyana, Haiti,
Honduras, Hungary, Kazakhstan, Kenya, Kiribati,
Kyrgyzstan, Laos, Lesotho, Liberia, Liechtenstein,
Lithuania, Luxembourg, Macedonia, Madagascar, Malawi,
Maldives, Mali, Marshall Islands, Mauritania, Mauritius,
Micronesia, Moldova, Monaco, Montenegro, Mozambique,
Myanmar, Namibia, Nauru, Nepal, Pakistan,
Palau, Panama, Papua New Guinea, Peru, Philippines,
Qatar, Republic of the Congo, Rwanda, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia,
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Samoa, San Marino, Sao Tome and Principe, Saudi Arabia,
Seychelles, Sierra Leone, Singapore, Slovenia, Solomon Islands,
South Africa, Sri Lanka, Sudan, Suriname, Swaziland,
Syria, Tajikistan, Thailand, The Bahamas, Togo,
Tonga, Trinidad and Tobago, Tunisia, Turkmenistan, Tuvalu,
Ukraine, Vanuatu, Venezuela, Vietnam, Yemen,
Zimbabwe,

Well guess i could have find +20 if i was better at spelling


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

i have played this game like 15 times since yesterday.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm not trying it again. I had to memorize this list back in 7th grade, and I retained much of it! But I can't type fast enough! 

52 remaining

Also, there's a flaw in this game about accepting some spellings, but not others. For example, it accepted north korea, but not n korea, or democratic people's republic of korea? I was fuming over the bahamas, as well, and ivory coast, which i learned as cote d'ivoire...


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I missed 57


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

pilotos said:


> You forgot(106 countries):Andorra, Antigua and Barbuda, Armenia, Azerbaijan, Bangladesh,
> Barbados, Belarus, Belize, Benin, Bhutan,
> Bosnia and Herzegovina, Botswana, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Cambodia,
> Cameroon, Canada, Cape Verde, Central African Republic, Chad,
> ...


U forgot Macedonia, eh?


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

*I forgot:*Albania, Andorra, Angola, Antigua and Barbuda, Barbados, Benin, Bolivia, Brunei, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Cameroon, Cape Verde, Chile, Comoros, Costa Rica, Cuba, Cyprus, Democratic Republic of the Congo, Djibouti, Egypt, El Salvador, Ethiopia, Gabon, Gambia, Ghana, Grenada, Guatemala, Haiti, Honduras, Iran, Iraq, Ireland, Ivory Coast, Lesotho, Liberia, Libya, Malawi, Malta, Marshall Islands, Micronesia, Monaco, Montenegro, Nicaragua, Palau, Republic of the Congo, Romania, Rwanda, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Samoa, San Marino, Sao Tome and Principe, Senegal, Serbia, Sierra Leone, Somalia, Sri Lanka, Sudan, Suriname, Swaziland, The Bahamas, Trinidad and Tobago, Tuvalu, Uganda, 

*Named so far:*Afghanistan, Algeria, Argentina, Armenia, Australia, Austria, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Belarus, Belgium, Belize, Bhutan, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Botswana, Brazil, Bulgaria, Cambodia, Canada, Central African Republic, Chad, China, Colombia, Croatia, Czech Republic, Denmark, Dominica, Dominican Republic, East Timor, Ecuador, Equatorial Guinea, Eritrea, Estonia, Fiji, Finland, France, Georgia, Germany, Greece, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, Guyana, Hungary, Iceland, India, Indonesia, Israel, Italy, Jamaica, Japan, Jordan, Kazakhstan, Kenya, Kiribati, Kuwait, Kyrgyzstan, Laos, Latvia, Lebanon, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Macedonia, Madagascar, Malaysia, Maldives, Mali, Mauritania, Mauritius, Mexico, Moldova, Mongolia, Morocco, Mozambique, Myanmar, Namibia, Nauru, Nepal, Netherlands, New Zealand, Niger, Nigeria, North Korea, Norway, Oman, 
Pakistan, Panama, Papua New Guinea, Paraguay, Peru, Philippines, Poland, Portugal, Qatar, Russia, Saudi Arabia, Seychelles, Singapore, Slovakia, Slovenia, Solomon Islands, South Africa, South Korea, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Syria, Tajikistan, Tanzania, Thailand, Togo, Tonga, Tunisia, Turkey, Turkmenistan, Ukraine, United Arab Emirates, United Kingdom, United States, Uruguay, Uzbekistan, Vanuatu, Venezuela, Vietnam, Yemen, Zambia, Zimbabwe


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Man... I forgot 51 countries, the ones I got surprised:

Cape Verde (speaks my language!)
Costa Rica
Guatemala
Suriname (neighbouring country!!!)

But I couldn't bloody spell the -stan names. English has too many H's in the countries names.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

Nicolás said:


> the problem is that I don't know every country's name in English


That's my problem too.


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

*You forgot:*Albania, Andorra, Antigua and Barbuda, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, 
Bangladesh, Barbados, Belize, Benin, Bhutan, 
Botswana, Brunei, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Cambodia, 
Cameroon, Cape Verde, Central African Republic, Chad, Chile, 
China, Comoros, Czech Republic, Democratic Republic of the Congo, Djibouti, 
East Timor, El Salvador, Equatorial Guinea, Fiji, Gabon, 
Georgia, Ghana, Grenada, Guatemala, Guinea, 
Guinea-Bissau, Guyana, Haiti, Honduras, Hungary, 
Jordan, Kenya, Kiribati, Kyrgyzstan, Latvia, 
Lesotho, Liberia, Liechtenstein, Macedonia, Madagascar, 
Malawi, Maldives, Mali, Marshall Islands, Mauritania, 
Mauritius, Micronesia, Moldova, Montenegro, Morocco, 
Mozambique, Myanmar, Namibia, Nicaragua, Niger, 
Nigeria, Oman, Palau, Papua New Guinea, Paraguay, 
Peru, Philippines, Qatar, Romania, Rwanda, 
Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Samoa, Sao Tome and Principe, 
Saudi Arabia, Senegal, Seychelles, Sierra Leone, Slovakia, 
Slovenia, Solomon Islands, Somalia, Sri Lanka, Sudan, 
Tajikistan, Tanzania, The Bahamas, Togo, Tunisia, 
Tuvalu, Uganda, Ukraine, United Arab Emirates, Uruguay, 
Uzbekistan, Vanuatu, Vietnam, Yemen, Zambia, 
Zimbabwe

*Named so far:* 
Afghanistan, Algeria, Angola, Argentina, Armenia, 
Australia, Austria, Belarus, Belgium, Bolivia, 
Bosnia and Herzegovina, Brazil, Bulgaria, Canada, Colombia, 
Costa Rica, Croatia, Cuba, Cyprus, Denmark, 
Dominica, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, Egypt, Eritrea, 
Estonia, Ethiopia, Finland, France, Gambia, 
Germany, Greece, Iceland, India, Indonesia, 
Iran, Iraq, Ireland, Israel, Italy, 
Ivory Coast, Jamaica, Japan, Kazakhstan, Kuwait, 
Laos, Lebanon, Libya, Lithuania, Luxembourg, 
Malaysia, Malta, Mexico, Monaco, Mongolia, 
Nauru, Nepal, Netherlands, New Zealand, North Korea, 
Norway, Pakistan, Panama, Poland, Portugal, 
Republic of the Congo, Russia, San Marino, Serbia, Singapore, 
South Africa, South Korea, Spain, Suriname, Swaziland, 
Sweden, Switzerland, Syria, Thailand, Tonga, 
Trinidad and Tobago, Turkey, Turkmenistan, United Kingdom, United States, 
Venezuela

How can i forget Chine, Hungary, Vietnam, Morocco etc....stupid....stupid...


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Ive got 90.. LOL


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Miserable performance. I've got names of most countries memorized by heart but I paniced....

I named:
Afghanistan, Angola, Argentina, Armenia, Australia, 
Austria, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Belgium, 
Bhutan, Brazil, Brunei, Burundi, Canada, 
Chile, China, Colombia, Denmark, Djibouti, 
East Timor, Egypt, Eritrea, Ethiopia, Fiji, 
Finland, France, Georgia, Germany, Guyana, 
India, Indonesia, Iran, Iraq, Ireland, 
Italy, Ivory Coast, Japan, Jordan, Kazakhstan, 
Kenya, Kiribati, Laos, Lesotho, Libya, 
Luxembourg, Malawi, Malaysia, Maldives, Malta, 
Marshall Islands, Mexico, Micronesia, Mongolia, Montenegro, 
Morocco, Mozambique, Myanmar, Namibia, Nauru, 
Nepal, Netherlands, New Zealand, North Korea, Oman, 
Pakistan, Palau, Panama, Papua New Guinea, Philippines, 
Portugal, Qatar, Russia, Rwanda, Samoa, 
Saudi Arabia, Serbia, Singapore, Solomon Islands, Somalia, 
South Africa, South Korea, Spain, Sri Lanka, Sudan, 
Swaziland, Sweden, Switzerland, Tanzania, Tuvalu, 
Uganda, Ukraine, United Kingdom, United States, Uruguay, 
Vanuatu, Venezuela, Vietnam, Yemen, Zambia, 
Zimbabwe,

I missed:
Albania, Algeria, Andorra, Antigua and Barbuda, Barbados, 
Belarus, Belize, Benin, Bolivia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, 
Botswana, Bulgaria, Burkina Faso, Cambodia, Cameroon, 
Cape Verde, Central African Republic, Chad, Comoros, Costa Rica, 
Croatia, Cuba, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Democratic Republic of the Congo, 
Dominica, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Equatorial Guinea, 
Estonia, Gabon, Gambia, Ghana, Greece, 
Grenada, Guatemala, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, Haiti, 
Honduras, Hungary, Iceland, Israel, Jamaica, 
Kuwait, Kyrgyzstan, Latvia, Lebanon, Liberia, 
Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Macedonia, Madagascar, Mali, 
Mauritania, Mauritius, Moldova, Monaco, Nicaragua, 
Niger, Nigeria, Norway, Paraguay, Peru, 
Poland, Republic of the Congo, Romania, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, 
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, San Marino, Sao Tome and Principe, Senegal, Seychelles, 
Sierra Leone, Slovakia, Slovenia, Suriname, Syria, 
Tajikistan, Thailand, The Bahamas, Togo, Tonga, 
Trinidad and Tobago, Tunisia, Turkey, Turkmenistan, United Arab Emirates, 
Uzbekistan,


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Damn, 73 left in second try.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

22 remaining.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

forgot 76..so it's 118.. well... nice for a 12  ;p

You forgot:Albania, Algeria, Antigua and Barbuda, Armenia, Azerbaijan,
Bahrain, Barbados, Belarus, Belize, Botswana,
Burundi, Cambodia, Cameroon, Cape Verde, Central African Republic,
Comoros, Costa Rica, Croatia, Democratic Republic of the Congo, Dominica,
Dominican Republic, El Salvador, Estonia, Gabon, Gambia,
Georgia, Ghana, Grenada, Guatemala, Guyana,
Haiti, Honduras, Jordan, Kenya, Kiribati,
Kyrgyzstan, Liberia, Liechtenstein, Macedonia, Madagascar,
Malawi, Mali, Malta, Marshall Islands, Mauritius,
Moldova, Namibia, Nauru, Nepal, Nicaragua,
Palau, Panama, Peru, Republic of the Congo, Romania,
Rwanda, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Samoa,
San Marino, Sao Tome and Principe, Seychelles, Sierra Leone, Solomon Islands,
Sri Lanka, Suriname, Swaziland, Tajikistan, Tanzania,
Thailand, The Bahamas, Tuvalu, Uganda, Uzbekistan,
Vanuatu,
Named so far:
Afghanistan, Andorra, Angola, Argentina, Australia,
Austria, Bangladesh, Belgium, Benin, Bhutan,
Bolivia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Brazil, Brunei, Bulgaria,
Burkina Faso, Canada, Chad, Chile, China,
Colombia, Cuba, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark,
Djibouti, East Timor, Ecuador, Egypt, Equatorial Guinea,
Eritrea, Ethiopia, Fiji, Finland, France,
Germany, Greece, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, Hungary,
Iceland, India, Indonesia, Iran, Iraq,
Ireland, Israel, Italy, Ivory Coast, Jamaica,
Japan, Kazakhstan, Kuwait, Laos, Latvia,
Lebanon, Lesotho, Libya, Lithuania, Luxembourg,
Malaysia, Maldives, Mauritania, Mexico, Micronesia,
Monaco, Mongolia, Montenegro, Morocco, Mozambique,
Myanmar, Netherlands, New Zealand, Niger, Nigeria,
North Korea, Norway, Oman, Pakistan, Papua New Guinea,
Paraguay, Philippines, Poland, Portugal, Qatar,
Russia, Saudi Arabia, Senegal, Serbia, Singapore,
Slovakia, Slovenia, Somalia, South Africa, South Korea,
Spain, Sudan, Sweden, Switzerland, Syria,
Togo, Tonga, Trinidad and Tobago, Tunisia, Turkey,
Turkmenistan, Ukraine, United Arab Emirates, United Kingdom, United States,
Uruguay, Venezuela, Vietnam, Yemen, Zambia,
Zimbabwe,


----------



## skyscraperflorence (Mar 10, 2007)

edited


----------



## ratclaw (Nov 27, 2005)

I've been obsessing over this for a few hours and have to it down to about three now. :cheers:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

This game is annoying!!


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

71 left on second try.


----------



## BorisMolotov (Dec 20, 2006)

67 left on first try!!!! WOOO!!!
I forgot easy ones: united states, czech republic and japan.... so stupid
The hardest was african countries


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

68 , pretty bad 

Left 124


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

:soon:


ratclaw said:


> I've been obsessing over this for a few hours and have to it down to about three now. :cheers:


mg: mg: mg:


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

93 remaining  Will give it another try when I get home


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Argh! I've forgotten some of the most obvious! hno: 
And that silly name of East Timor which couldn't get into my mind despite remembering everything about their crisis with Indonesia and their support from Australia. :gaah:

How stupid I could be. I must confess I'm really tempted to give me a second chance. :nuts: 

Anyway here are my results:


*26 countries remain.*

_You forgot:_
Angola, Antigua and Barbuda, Bahrain, Barbados, Bolivia, Botswana, Cape Verde, East Timor, Grenada, Jamaica, Kiribati, Lesotho, Micronesia, Monaco, Myanmar, Namibia, Nicaragua, Palau, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Samoa, Sierra Leone, Solomon Islands, Sri Lanka, Swaziland, Tonga, Vanuatu. 

_Named so far:_ 
Afghanistan, Albania, Algeria, Andorra, Argentina, Armenia, Australia, Austria, Azerbaijan, Bangladesh, Belarus, Belgium, Belize, Benin, Bhutan, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Brazil, Brunei, Bulgaria, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Cambodia, Cameroon, Canada, Central African Republic, Chad, Chile, China, Colombia, Comoros, Costa Rica, Croatia, Cuba, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Democratic Republic of the Congo, Denmark, Djibouti, Dominica, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, Egypt, El Salvador, Equatorial Guinea, Eritrea, Estonia, Ethiopia, Fiji, Finland, France, Gabon, Gambia, Georgia, Germany, Ghana, Greece, Guatemala, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, Guyana, Haiti, Honduras, Hungary, Iceland, India, Indonesia, Iran, Iraq, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Ivory Coast, Japan, Jordan, Kazakhstan, Kenya, Kuwait, Kyrgyzstan, Laos, Latvia, Lebanon, Liberia, Libya, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Macedonia, Madagascar, Malawi, Malaysia, Maldives, Mali, Malta, Marshall Islands, Mauritania, Mauritius, Mexico, Moldova, Mongolia, Montenegro, Morocco, Mozambique, Nauru, Nepal, Netherlands, New Zealand, Niger, Nigeria, North Korea, Norway, Oman, Pakistan, Panama, Papua New Guinea, Paraguay, Peru, Philippines, Poland, Portugal, Qatar, Republic of the Congo, Romania, Russia, Rwanda, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, San Marino, Sao Tome and Principe, Saudi Arabia, Senegal, Serbia, Seychelles, Singapore, Slovakia, Slovenia, Somalia, South Africa, South Korea, Spain, Sudan, Suriname, Sweden, Switzerland, Syria, Tajikistan, Tanzania, Thailand, The Bahamas, Togo, Trinidad and Tobago, Tunisia, Turkey, Turkmenistan, Tuvalu, Uganda, Ukraine, United Arab Emirates, United Kingdom, United States, Uruguay, Uzbekistan, Venezuela, Vietnam, Yemen, Zambia, Zimbabwe.


By the way, why is the Républic Centrafricaine translated as "Central African Republic" instead of "Centrafrican Republic" ? I've lost a minute trying to find the right spelling ! :doh:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I missed 65!!!!!!!



You forgot:Andorra, Antigua and Barbuda, Bahrain, Barbados, Belgium, 
Bosnia and Herzegovina, Brazil, Burkina Faso, Cameroon, Cape Verde, 
Central African Republic, Chad, Comoros, Djibouti, Dominica, 
Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Equatorial Guinea, Eritrea, 
Estonia, Ethiopia, Fiji, Finland, Gambia, 
Ghana, Grenada, Guinea-Bissau, Guyana, Haiti, 
Iceland, Kiribati, Lesotho, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, 
Madagascar, Maldives, Marshall Islands, Mauritius, Micronesia, 
Monaco, Myanmar, Nepal, Netherlands, Nicaragua, 
North Korea, Palau, Philippines, Republic of the Congo, Saint Kitts and Nevis, 
Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, San Marino, Sao Tome and Principe, Saudi Arabia, 
Senegal, Singapore, Solomon Islands, Sri Lanka, Swaziland, 
Thailand, The Bahamas, Tonga, Tuvalu, Vanuatu, 

Named so far: 
Afghanistan, Albania, Algeria, Angola, Argentina, 
Armenia, Australia, Austria, Azerbaijan, Bangladesh, 
Belarus, Belize, Benin, Bhutan, Bolivia, 
Botswana, Brunei, Bulgaria, Burundi, Cambodia, 
Canada, Chile, China, Colombia, Costa Rica, 
Croatia, Cuba, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Democratic Republic of the Congo, 
Denmark, East Timor, Egypt, France, Gabon, 
Georgia, Germany, Greece, Guatemala, Guinea, 
Honduras, Hungary, India, Indonesia, Iran, 
Iraq, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Ivory Coast, 
Jamaica, Japan, Jordan, Kazakhstan, Kenya, 
Kuwait, Kyrgyzstan, Laos, Latvia, Lebanon, 
Liberia, Libya, Lithuania, Macedonia, Malawi, 
Malaysia, Mali, Malta, Mauritania, Mexico, 
Moldova, Mongolia, Montenegro, Morocco, Mozambique, 
Namibia, Nauru, New Zealand, Niger, Nigeria, 
Norway, Oman, Pakistan, Panama, Papua New Guinea, 
Paraguay, Peru, Poland, Portugal, Qatar, 
Romania, Russia, Rwanda, Samoa, Serbia, 
Seychelles, Sierra Leone, Slovakia, Slovenia, Somalia, 
South Africa, South Korea, Spain, Sudan, Suriname, 
Sweden, Switzerland, Syria, Tajikistan, Tanzania, 
Togo, Trinidad and Tobago, Tunisia, Turkey, Turkmenistan, 
Uganda, Ukraine, United Arab Emirates, United Kingdom, United States, 
Uruguay, Uzbekistan, Venezuela, Vietnam, Yemen, 
Zambia, Zimbabwe,


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

WTF LOL. I forgot Belgium, Sri Lanka, Ethiopia, Ghana Thailand!!! Wow.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

macon4ever said:


> WTF LOL. I forgot Belgium, Sri Lanka, Ethiopia, Ghana Thailand!!! Wow.


It's not so easy... I don't know how you've processed, but in case you've listed them by region it's possible you forget countries in a corner, even if you know them well.

My way to work out was to try to fill the map as if I was painting a ceiling. I've started with Portugal, Spain, Andorra, France etc... trying to mention all neighbours, then I go from Europe to Asia, then to Africa, then to South America, the Carribeans and Central America, North America and finally the Pacific. But even in thinking this way I've forgotten Monaco (even if I'm French !), Myanmar, Jamaica, Bolivia, or Sri Lanka. It's not so easy !

Bah... I guess I'll try a second time. But in preparing myself, it's not the same thing.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Metropolitan said:


> My way to work out was to try to fill the map as if I was painting a ceiling. I've started with Portugal, Spain, Andorra, France etc... trying to mention all neighbours, then I go from Europe to Asia, then to Africa, then to South America, the Carribeans and Central America, North America and finally the Pacific.


Same here!


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

After several attempts, I did it ! How glorious I am to have time to waste ! :lol:


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

57. Mostly in Central and Western Africa and all those Pacific islands.


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

I love this game! I got down to 17 countries left!! The funny thing is that I put some of the countries I forgot to include in other games, so it COULD have been something like 14 if I actually remembered them. Addictive game!


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

124 named


----------



## dewrob (Nov 9, 2005)

90 remaining from the first attempt. The spelling killed me. And then I panicked cause of the spelling and started naming random countries that are easier to spell (instead going continent after continent as I started) and that got the score even worse. 

I missed some countries like Italy :bash: 

cool game


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

Missing 87.

It didn't take Taiwan!?!?!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ It's not member of the UN.


----------



## arun' (Apr 21, 2007)

63 named 
English is not my native language and Kazakhstan, Tajikistan, etc seem strange to me.
Also i know nothing about Africa 

good game


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

arun' said:


> 63 named
> English is not my native language and Kazakhstan, Tajikistan, etc seem strange to me.


How can you forget Kazakhstan?


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

I would probably manage all countries in Swedish.


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Nutterbug said:


> Missing 87.
> 
> It didn't take Taiwan!?!?!


Niger didnt work either.


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't know the names in English.

I speak Spanish.. don't you have it in another idioms.


----------



## arun' (Apr 21, 2007)

Nutterbug said:


> How can you forget Kazakhstan?



 I did not forget Kazakhstan, still we use this name without _h_, I mean there is just Kazakstan.


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

75 countries remain


You forgot:Albania, Andorra, Angola, Antigua and Barbuda, Bahrain, 
Bangladesh, Benin, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Botswana, Brunei, 
Burkina Faso, Cameroon, Cape Verde, Comoros, Costa Rica, 
Croatia, Cuba, Democratic Republic of the Congo, Denmark, Djibouti, 
Dominica, Dominican Republic, Equatorial Guinea, Eritrea, Gabon, 
Gambia, Grenada, Guatemala, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, 
Guyana, Haiti, Hungary, Jamaica, Kenya, 
Kiribati, Kuwait, Kyrgyzstan, Liberia, Liechtenstein, 
Luxembourg, Maldives, Mali, Malta, Marshall Islands, 
Micronesia, Moldova, Monaco, Montenegro, Namibia, 
Nauru, Nicaragua, Niger, Nigeria, Palau, 
Portugal, Qatar, Republic of the Congo, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, 
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, San Marino, Sao Tome and Principe, Sierra Leone, Slovakia, 
Slovenia, Solomon Islands, Syria, Tanzania, The Bahamas, 
Togo, Trinidad and Tobago, Tuvalu, Uganda, Zambia, 

Named so far: 
Afghanistan, Algeria, Argentina, Armenia, Australia, 
Austria, Azerbaijan, Barbados, Belarus, Belgium, 
Belize, Bhutan, Bolivia, Brazil, Bulgaria, 
Burundi, Cambodia, Canada, Central African Republic, Chad, 
Chile, China, Colombia, Cyprus, Czech Republic, 
East Timor, Ecuador, Egypt, El Salvador, Estonia, 
Ethiopia, Fiji, Finland, France, Georgia, 
Germany, Ghana, Greece, Honduras, Iceland, 
India, Indonesia, Iran, Iraq, Ireland, 
Israel, Italy, Ivory Coast, Japan, Jordan, 
Kazakhstan, Laos, Latvia, Lebanon, Lesotho, 
Libya, Lithuania, Macedonia, Madagascar, Malawi, 
Malaysia, Mauritania, Mauritius, Mexico, Mongolia, 
Morocco, Mozambique, Myanmar, Nepal, Netherlands, 
New Zealand, North Korea, Norway, Oman, Pakistan, 
Panama, Papua New Guinea, Paraguay, Peru, Philippines, 
Poland, Romania, Russia, Rwanda, Samoa, 
Saudi Arabia, Senegal, Serbia, Seychelles, Singapore, 
Somalia, South Africa, South Korea, Spain, Sri Lanka, 
Sudan, Suriname, Swaziland, Sweden, Switzerland, 
Tajikistan, Thailand, Tonga, Tunisia, Turkey, 
Turkmenistan, Ukraine, United Arab Emirates, United Kingdom, United States, 
Uruguay, Uzbekistan, Vanuatu, Venezuela, Vietnam, 
Yemen, Zimbabwe,


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

75 missing...bad

i try again


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

i thought this game was a ghost/horror flash :lol:


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

After first attempt:

67 countries remain

You forgot:Angola, Antigua and Barbuda, Bahrain, Barbados, Benin,
Botswana, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Cameroon, Cape Verde,
Central African Republic, Costa Rica, Cyprus, Democratic Republic of the Congo, Djibouti,
East Timor, El Salvador, Equatorial Guinea, Eritrea, Ethiopia,
Fiji, Gabon, Gambia, Ghana, Grenada,
Guinea-Bissau, Ivory Coast, Jordan, Kiribati, Lesotho,
Liberia, Madagascar, Malawi, Malta, Marshall Islands,
Mauritania, Mauritius, Micronesia, Mozambique, Namibia,
Nauru, Palau, Papua New Guinea, Republic of the Congo, Rwanda,
Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Samoa, Sao Tome and Principe,
Seychelles, Sierra Leone, Solomon Islands, Somalia, South Africa,
Swaziland, Switzerland, The Bahamas, Togo, Tonga,
Trinidad and Tobago, Tuvalu, Uganda, United Kingdom, Vanuatu,
Zambia, Zimbabwe,

I tried to go geographically. Europe first, than Americas, Asia, Ocenia and Africa at the end. I ran out of time when going through west Africa. And lol, I missed UK


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

72 missing: some of you folks must be awfully fast typers. They should give you 15 minutes at least. I went geographically also, starting in North America, then South America, then Europe, then Asia, then Australasia, then Africa (my weakest). 

The biggest country I missed was Turkey. ARRRRGGHHHH, that was bad.

2nd attempt: 50 missing, got 142. Not great, but moving in the right direction.


----------

